# fun show ga?



## gator912 (Mar 10, 2009)

who's all going to fun show april 25th?


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

We will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## gator912 (Mar 10, 2009)

you from ga inferno


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

yep, north GA


----------



## gator912 (Mar 10, 2009)

you have some very nice dogs,do you plan on breeding?by the way i'll be there too.do you go to the last one?how many ppl showed up?


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Yep, I was at the last one. There was a great turn out, despite the bad weather.


----------



## aennenga (Mar 24, 2009)

where at in north ga?


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

aennenga said:


> where at in north ga?


look at the other ga show thread

and if need more info pm me or marty


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Sounds like fun. I wish I could go but I went to a bully show on 3/21 and cant spend anymore money. I had spent way to much money on my last pitbull trip


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Harley D said:


> Sounds like fun. I wish I could go but I went to a bully show on 3/21 and cant spend anymore money. I had spent way to much money on my last pitbull trip


Hell how much could it cost? I might even foot the bill and a broke ass Man


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Marty said:


> Hell how much could it cost? I might even foot the bill and a broke ass Man


Well, they were making collars there and I got my dog one, which was $64. Add to the fact that I have no job, I am only 15 and looking for a job. Then there is the food bill, and gas for my car(( which was split with Neela))...she payed for most of my food...well more then what I did. I would have not have eaten at all if it were to save the money. I did alot of work for my mother for the extra cash. Skipped all my lunchs and saved the money from there. Didnt go shopping everyday. So yea, getting money on this end, so close to taxs being due, and having no job and no one looking for someone to work for them...yea its hard to get some money


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

dude its hard for everyone i promise. Your young you will have plenty of more chances to make many more shows in your life


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Well guys I will not be making this fun show. I am so sorry. If nate wants to go by himself he he more than welcome to but my son plays baseball and his first game of the season is on the same day. Its kind of a give alittle take alittle. He has a ball game on the same weekend as NC show too but I will miss a show if he will miss a ball game and The ADBA nc show comes over you guys sorry.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

The sucks that you cant go. Though, it is always good to be there to support the ones you love. Its really cool of you to put off the show to watch him at his first game. 
Yea, at least there is always more. I am trying to get Neela to come with me to a Bully show in Orlando on 4th of July. She is not all into it, because she wants to have a big family and friends party on that day, like how we did last year.It really was fun last year, everyone brought in fire works, the kids ((including me)) ran around chacing each other for the fun of it. Well, have fun at the show, to who ever is going. And have fun at your sons game smith! ^^


----------



## Bully_love (Aug 11, 2008)

We will be there
i already let work know that i have to have off that day lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

We'll come out for the next one Marty. the 25th is waayy too close to indis due date for me to leave her... doug is clueless about dogs, and I wouldn't want there to be any complications that could have been prevented. Her due date is the 28th


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

We had a good turn out last time, hopefully the same or better. Show will go on rain or shine. The facility this time is indoors with concrete (even though alot of dogs dont like it) so nobody will get muddy showing dogs. Will have a rail system for the weight-pull. you can look at the site for more info: GEORGIA AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER ASSOCIATION
Our guest judge will be Denise Holcomb

Come join the fun


----------

